
Clojure Workers and Large Scale HTTP Fetching - fogus
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/8/16/clojure-workers-and-large-scale-http-fetching.html
======
gruseom
Since Clojure has been designed for concurrency, why does the author have to
resort to Java thread pools to solve this straightforwardly parallel problem?

~~~
mlni
Because clojure has a number of built-in ways to manage state in a multi-
threaded program, but does not re-implement work queues as there are quite
excellent implementations bundled with the JDK. Rich Hickey mentions this
during his concurrency talk, if Im not mistaken.

------
mark_l_watson
Good analysis of problems using Clojure agents for operations that can fail.
Also, Mark McGranaghan's new clj-http project looks good (BTW, I had a slight
problem with one of Mark's old projects over the weekend and he was helpful -
good to see on open source projects).

